# Speeding ticket(i bet you get alot of these)



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

My question is regarding a speeding ticket that I received recently.
I was going down RT20E at about 46 MPH when where there was a large incline, the overdrive in my car doesn't work so I need to give the car some more gas to maintain my speed to get over the incline. Once over i was going about 42 MPH and once i let off the gas I was going 47 MPH and came to a stop at a read-light. The officer then pulled out of a side street behind me and waved. Once the light turned green he pulled me over when I was going 33 MPH.

The officer asked if I knew the speed limit and I said no, and he responded asking how fast I was going. I said about 42 and it turns out the speed limit was 40. I then get a ticket for going 54 in a 40 marked (Not posted, LiDAR, Estimated). 

Now i know LiDAR is probably the most accurate way for a police officer to find a persons speed but this cant be right. Is there anything I can do to get out of this ticket since I am a referee and I need to be able to drive to get to soccer games, but seeing how I am a JR. operated my licenses would be revoked leaving me unable to drive. So could have the LiDAR device been calibrated wrong or something?

On a side not there were 5 cars around me when this happened all going the same speed if not faster then I was going. why me


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

This is too easy. I am going to pull up a chair and enjoy this one.

Plenty of cold ones to go around.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

lbowler said:


> Is there anything I can do to get out of this ticket *since I am a referee* and I need to be able to drive to get to soccer games,


Sorry you will have to go to court and plead you case just like anyone else. If you were on the job at six flags then maybe we could help you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Just appeal it. Magistrates love soccer moms and referees


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I should have ordered a large popcorn for this one. Damn...


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

you sir are the proud recipient of a


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you are a minority, you could do what a few have been doing lately and cry "profiling".

Or on second thought you may want to do your best to keep it around the speed limit. As a junior operator you are held to the law like any driver. If your overdrive is gone your speedometer might be junk too. You said it yourself that you got up to 47 mph. So you may have not noticed when your car's speed peaked.



Trifecta said:


> This is too easy. I am going to pull up a chair and enjoy this one.
> 
> Plenty of cold ones to go around.


*+1 (and cheers :t*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am not even in the mood.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

you can go to court and beg for mercy, just like everybody else.

heres how it breaks down. you fucked up and got caught. its possible whining like a sissy will get you out of it, but its not likely.

one more thing. your defense is possibly the weakest and most common. "its just not possible that i did it". let me save you the time. you fucking did it. you fucking know you did it. the cop fucking knows you did it. the magistrate is going to fucking know you did it. you might be able to get the fine reduced, but you're still going to get pounded on insurance and lose your license. start getting used to the idea now. it will be less painful later.

oh one more thing(yeah i know i already said that), i would leave the bs bout your oh so important job as a youth soccer ref at home. its not going to help you and if i was the magistrate, it would just piss me off more for wasting my time. i went with a buddy of mine who got enough tickets so that they were going to pull his license. he is a paramedic for a busy dept. his job is to save lives daily, and he does it better than most i know. he tried that "if they take my license, i wont be able to go to work and humanity needs me!!!" line on the mag and it fell flatter than day old beer(you'll get that one in a few years). trust me, a youth soccer ref job isnt going to carry enough weight to get you out of this.

pay the fine and buy a bike. oh, and slow the fuck down.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Come on guys let's give him a break, he was respectful in his request. 

Now, let's get right to the meat and potatoes of the issue. Was the officer wearing his hat when he spoke with you? We need to know prior to dispensing with the secret as to how to beat the rap on this.

And shame on the rest of you for jumping on the nooB.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

If the officer didn't have his hat on, the ticket is null and void.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

lbowler said:


> I was going 47 MPH and came to a stop at a *read-light*.












HUH?!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Appeal to the clerk, wear your "Ref" uniform. Clerks love men in uniform.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey kid there is a MADD website that you can ask how many drinks before you can drive. There are also military sites where you can protest the war. When you get some common sense (which may be never) grow the fuck up and take responsibility for your actions. 

If you were watching your speedometer that much I don't know how you didn't crash.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Or you could just show up to the Judge's appeal, cry like a baby about how you learned your lesson (like the last JOL appeal that I had) and you will probably get a not responsible.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While KEV's response was classic and while these threads are worth the entertainment, we should be encouraging appeals, espcially since these appeals would be taking place in in the fall when the details trail off...

...though I'd wager a guess we've probably never flamed someone so bad that they've thrown in the towel. I wonder if we make their resolve that much stronger.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Forget it kid, I can pick and choose which car I want to track out of a crowd with LIDAR. At 1000', the beam is only three feet wide, less than half the width of a typical vehicle. They use a version of LIDAR to dock the space shuttle, so any scientific attack you throw at it is automatically null and void. The secret is to bring up if the officer was wearing his hat at appeal. If the retard clerk won't buy that, slam your fist down on the table to punctuate the point. They get the hint when you show you can't be pushed around and will find you not responsible.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tuna said:


> Appeal to the clerk, wear your "Ref" uniform. Clerks love men in uniform.


Just make sure they don't mistake you for a Foot Locker employee; completely different places in the food chain.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I saw this yesterday about 20 minutes after it was posted. I just couldn't. But if I did, I would have wrote "...Cry havoc..."

Great minds and all that, Wolfman.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Could there possibly be another forum area opened up called *"I got a ticket/arrested and feel I have zero liability to obey the laws of the Commonwealth"*?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Could there possibly be another forum area opened up called *"I got a ticket/arrested and feel I have zero liability to obey the laws of the Commonwealth"*?


One ask a cop section is enough


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> Could there possibly be another forum area opened up called *"I got a ticket/arrested and feel I have zero liability to obey the laws of the Commonwealth"*?


I believe that is what "ask a cop" has become.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't tell you how many times I have heard the same exact complaint from family members/friends/assholes etc. It's the same old story of "I know I wasn't speeding (or whatever)" and the "cop was wrong". If I believed everyone (which I don't) I would be convinced that all Cops are out there writing fraudulent tickets (or making illegal arrests). It is very seldom where you'll get someone who just admits that they broke the law. I guess it's human nature to defend yourself even if you are the one lying (not the Cop).........


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

KEVDEMT said:


> you can go to court and beg for mercy, just like everybody else.
> 
> heres how it breaks down. you fucked up and got caught. its possible whining like a sissy will get you out of it, but its not likely.
> 
> ...


:L: :finger2:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I can't tell you how many times I have heard the same exact complaint from family members/friends/assholes etc. It's the same old story of "I know I wasn't speeding (or whatever)" and the "cop was wrong". If I believed everyone (which I don't) I would be convinced that all Cops are out there writing fraudulent tickets (or making illegal arrests). It is very seldom where you'll get someone who just admits that they broke the law. I guess it's human nature to defend yourself even if you are the one lying (not the Cop).........


I went to back up a friend on a neighboring department on an OUI stop one night last year. It turns out the female operator was a girl I went to high school with. Now, we werent really friends in school, but we were civil. Nonetheless, she fucked up, and I kept my mouth shut. She took the BT (blew well above .08) and that was the end of it. So two days later, she tracks me down by mutual friends and starts with the excuses about how my friend (the arresting officer) is a liar, she wasnt drunk, his report is BS, etc. When I told her that because I was a witness to some of the encounter, I wasnt going to discuss it with her, she got pissy.

She reaffirmed my belief that the overwhelming majority of people simply wont accept accountability for their actions. I was there. I saw her FST's, I smelled the odor of alcoholic beverages, I saw the BT. She was DRUNK. But, she would have argued till she was blue in the face that he was making it all up. I wouldnt argue the opposite. It's not worth the headache. People suck, i've come to accept it.


----------

